# power antenna



## focusedblur (Apr 17, 2008)

my power antenna snapped off so I was just wondering how difficult it is to replace the whole unit, motor and all. any tips or tricks would be highly appreciated.


----------



## chitownguy (Aug 27, 2006)

You can replace the just the antenna mast easily. Part is less than $20.00. Fix is less than 30 minutes.

</title></head>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<body><div align='center'><img " + getWidth("yes") + "src='/images/cds/" + tpe + "/" + sze + "/" + pc + "." + tpe + "'></img></div>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<div align='center'><table><tr><td><FORM


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Just don't forget to take the power cable off first before trying to replace it...also, don't over tighten..might lose the threads or damage the body


----------



## craig1214 (Dec 31, 2007)

I replaced mine with a new mast, $38 from the Nissan dealer. I just had someone also sitting in the driver's seat turning the radio off and on to first pull out the old mast, and then threading in the plastic "cable" for the new one.

I had trouble that the new antenna wouldn't contract fully, so I cut off some of the plastic "cable". That was a mistake. Then I had to crimp the last section of the antenna so it wouldn't run to the end of the threaded cable. I think if I had been patient and let it work the antenna a few days it would have contracted fully.


----------



## focusedblur (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks for the help guys


----------

